# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass :D



## MagicZoa (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute :3
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gästepass 
Ich wollte D3 erst einmal antesten bevor ich überlege es zu kaufen ;D
Da auf unbestimmte zeit das Spielen der Starteredition ohne Gästepass nicht möglich ist, würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen zukommen lassen könnte 
MfG

PS: Danke im Vorraus :3 und bitte schickt den Key per PN


----------

